# RSPCA



## Nicole (Jan 2, 2004)

I was just reading up on some of the RSPCA policies and general info on their web site, and came across this:

http://www.rspca.org.au/

The material I'm refering to is found under Animal Care/Laws/...

The last paragraph in particular:
_The RSPCA is actively opposed to the sale and keeping of native animals (other than captive bred birds) as pets. Due to widespread ignorance of their husbandry requirements native animals may not be provided with the diet, housing and general care which they require. Many native animals are nocturnal, so are unsuitable as pets as they are most active when the household is sleeping, and in keeping a native animal there is often a risk to the safety and health of humans and other animals. Native animals kept as pets frequently suffer from neglect which can lead to death from starvation or disease._

Without starting a heated debate, I was wondering if anyone has ever worked with the RSPCA, or has any other connection with them and can explain the policy against keeping native wildlife species, except for captive bred birds?


----------



## westhamsc (Jan 2, 2004)

i tried to get a job there but you have to be 21


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 2, 2004)

the line
_Native animals kept as pets frequently suffer from neglect which can lead to death from starvation or disease._ 
is true for non-native animals as well :!:. 

If you work for an institution like the RSPCA and don't keep native animals, then proberly the only ones you would see are the ones that have been negleted. This would color your opinion of all native animal keepers .


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Jan 2, 2004)

*^*


----------



## Alexahnder (Jan 2, 2004)

a few years back i contacted the RSPCA about a injured bluey i found. The response i got was that the RSPCA basically doesn't treat or help those things.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2004)

arent they for 'ALL creatures great and small'? BULL*&%$ My mum and I took in a injured frilly ages ago back in primary school, and they refused to take it, I have also taken in a couple of 'ta-ta' lizards a few times, and they have told me 'we dont do reptiles'.......SLACK!!


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 2, 2004)

whats a ta-ta lizard?


----------



## africancichlidau (Jan 2, 2004)

It's a lizard that when you take it to the RSPCA they say Ta-Ta


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 2, 2004)

Have your red wine stocks suddenly been depleted in the last half hour , Afry?


----------



## africancichlidau (Jan 2, 2004)

Lol Fuscy old boy, only by a bottle or two


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 2, 2004)

Thought so, I can read the signs 
Anyhow, I still don't know what lizard Baritji was refering to.


----------



## africancichlidau (Jan 2, 2004)

It is Gilberts Dragon, Amphibolurus gilberti


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2004)

sorry!!! A ta ta lizard is a Gilberts Dragon


----------



## Rina (Jan 3, 2004)

All these legal bodies incorporated whose priority it is to tend to the best needs of our animal friends have really lost the plot. As a concerned citizen you carry out your legal and ethical obligation to seek treatment for injured wildlife and then you are rejected treatment for whatever reason. What are your options then? Take it home and care for it and face possible legal prosecution or leave the animal to it's own devices.


----------



## wattso (Jan 3, 2004)

I used to work for the R.S.P.C.A , way back when i was naive enough to think that helping animals[great n small] was actually their agenda.Imo they dont do reptiles and other natives because they are not classed as domestic. [lots of kind people surrender "legacy" animals, pets left to the care of R.S.P.C.A after the death of the owner, along with often quite generous funds, bequeathed to them for the animals care] I remember a small ugly half bald "legacy" dog that came with $250,000 ! it did get good care, but how many reptile owners will bequeath similar funds? I found many of their "policies a bit hard to reconcile with their image. This is why I dont work for them any longer.

They also clain pg 6 of 6 at the bottom~ 
R.s>p>c.a australia opposes the use of animals, dead or alive, or any parts thereof from any shelter for animal experimentation

~and~ Animals sheltered or owned by the R.S.p.c.a should not be a resource for blood, organs or any other tissue..........

CRAP! I not only remember bagging and freezing bodies for sydney uni but closing doors of the crematorium for persons from sydney uni to remove organs from bodies! and having to burn the grizzly remains, often with half their heads neatly incised away, empty body cavities and eskies leaving the shelter too. Its not pleasent to find a dog you fed that morning, disected on a table.


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Jan 3, 2004)

*^*


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 3, 2004)

RSPCA do a difficult job that, quite frankly, shouldn't need to be done. If people cared for their pets better ......

I think we are getting into a demarkation/advertising dispute, it appears that the RSPCA only cares for common domestic animals while the ads give another impression.


----------



## wattso (Jan 3, 2004)

I agree fuscus, primarily people treat animals as disposable, imo they should legislate against breeding any non purebred cat/dog, and people should need license to breed purebreds. All cats/dogs should be compulsarily sterilised PRIOR to purchase[excepting in above case] with big fines for selling virile animals. Having had to destroy 25-30 otherwise healthy dogs everyday, its little wonder they dont want people having more complicated pets[herps etc]


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2004)

then they will kill all the mongeral stronger dogs purebreds are weaker and get problems when there older


----------



## Belinda (Jan 3, 2004)

This is something I have considered for a long time...And I would be interested in getting others opinions, good or bad, no offence taken....I promise 

Anyways, I reckon that people should need a licence for every type of pet. Bird, cat, dog, horse, hell even fish.( seperate licence per different animal) This will discourage people from getting a pet just for the sake of it. The licence ( and cost) would really make them think about getting an animal and providing the requirements it needs. It would also stop all the strays and the people dumping them at animal shelters....And it would stop and shut down all those horrib pet stores that house and care for them inappropraitely...
Anyways thats just what I think....All opinions welcome


----------



## luke (Jan 3, 2004)

my lil bro was home alone when he came across a half dead pregnate ring tail possem with one of maybe three babys half hanging out. he at least had the brains to call the so called rspca the advice they gave him, as he couldnt drive there (he was only12) was to just pull the baby out and leave them. after that he then asked would they be ok and she promptly replyed "no they will surly die good bye" ............. now whats the deal with that?? :evil:


----------



## Belinda (Jan 3, 2004)

...Irresponsible and moronic.


----------



## wattso (Jan 3, 2004)

brendan_spencer said:


> then they will kill all the mongeral stronger dogs purebreds are weaker and get problems when there older



Thats true Brenden, but breeding of anything comes down to $$$ ,no-one makes money from mongrels [as a buisness] except those puppy farms who supplie evil vivisectors. Try to tell people they cant breed purebreds and you'll have a riot.  btw....even "purebreds" arnt really "pure" as such, having been bred for various traits over hundreds of years. for example "sausage dogs" were bred for that look but suffer back problems, german shepards are known for hip displatior *spell. mongrels do tend to be genetically stronger but there is just too damn many.

People who would claim they have a "right" to breed any animal they like, will invariably scoff and shout down any suggestion that the animals they breed have a "right" to a quality life. hence countless starving diseased strays being destroyed everyday. It has to stop somewhere.
with every "right" comes responsibility, I hate hearing people raving about how there going to breed this dog with that ,"to see" if they will get ,"a nice pup" without the slightest thought for the future of the :cry: other pups.


----------



## Belinda (Jan 3, 2004)

Hey Wattso...All you have to do is bring out a 5m cranky scrubby and say " I crossed the parents of this little guy, and look how he turned out!" With a huge proud grin on your face...That'll discourage them...


----------



## wattso (Jan 3, 2004)

Huh?  ...........oh reckless breeders...yeah. :|


----------



## Rina (Jan 3, 2004)

Ahh.. the real behind the scenes tales.


----------



## stockeh (Jan 4, 2004)

sorry dont have any time for the RSPCA either called them a short time ago about a water python that i know is neglected and needs to be liberated from the unsuitable enclosure in which it is housed....

Their response "take it up eith your local council we are not interested"

All creatures great and small indeed
Cheers 
Matt


----------



## Amy (Jan 5, 2004)

I am sorry to say that I have had the same experience with the RSPCA over here. However I feel I must stand up for some of their practises. The fact that they will take some animals but not others is sad and shouldn't happen, but I have contacted them about horses that were neglected and they were prompt and very proffesional. (I have one of the horses they rescued, a lovely TB mare in foal to a Black Andalusion Stallion) Sadly, it all comes down the $. Looking after reptiles is expensive and time consuming and it is very hard to find homes for them in WA. Therefore they believe that it is futile spending many dollars and hours trying to bring the animal back to health to only have it put down again.

NOTE: I am only speaking of my encounters with the RSPCA in WA.


----------



## mystic_herps (Jan 5, 2004)

> Hi,
> 
> I was holidaying in Queensland a couple of days back and going on the Pacific Highway to the Gold Coast from Brisbane. I came across a huge Pet store - World Pets (something like that, it's opposite IKEA across the highway) - along the side of the highway going up to Brisbane. It's somewhere near to Springwood.
> 
> ...



Looks like the RSPCA is opening up pet stores now...


----------



## Amy (Jan 5, 2004)

Arn't they (the RSPCA) against the buying and selling of animals through pet shops? Or do they not sell their animals


----------



## wattso (Jan 5, 2004)

says the shop dosent sell animals.


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 5, 2004)

the real money in the pet trade is not the pets themselves, its selling the other stuff that pet owners think they need. Tanks, cages, heaters and those cute little santa suits you can dress your cat up in  Come on tibbles, say humiliation.


----------



## africancichlidau (Jan 5, 2004)

Sorry daddy, I'm the Dom  Now be a nice little ashtray


----------



## wattso (Jan 5, 2004)

:shock: Another red wine Africa?  
Japan is VERY big on silly products for pets. big $$$


----------



## Lunar_Psycho (Jan 5, 2004)

wattso said:


> :shock: Another red wine Africa?
> Japan is VERY big on silly products for pets. big $$$



Most of the pet things are the same as n oz. Only difference is peple actually buy the little plastic house shaped things over there instead of using something around the house.


----------



## wattso (Jan 5, 2004)

yup, Americans are like that too, people there even take there pets to a shrink! and special therapy like accupunture for pets, bet fido likes being a pin cushion. crazy yanks!


----------



## Amy (Jan 6, 2004)

When it comes to pets, people are willing to go to extermes (My aunt has given everything to her poodle in her will. Over 250,000$ and a servant to wait on it)


----------



## africancichlidau (Jan 6, 2004)

Woof Woof


----------



## NCHERPS (Jan 6, 2004)

The RSPCA in the UK take exactly the same stance as they do here, condeming the keeping of Reptiles as pets etc..

They are just not equipped to deal with such animals that get brought in or are confiscated, so because they can't deal with anything unless it has 4 legs and fur, they fear it, and will try there hardest to get it banned, which is what they have been trying to do in the UK for years now.

It is just a matter of ignorance and unfortunately they do get listened to by the public, but not as much as they used to thank god, as they have lost alot of credibility at least in the UK.

Interesting to see that here on the other side of the world their predjudices are the same.


----------



## NCHERPS (Jan 6, 2004)

Wattso,
Accupuncture for Dogs and Cats has been out here for some time now, works well for dogs who have suffered from Paralysis ticks.
Neil


----------



## Ella (Jan 17, 2004)

*Policies*

I found this on the RSPCA website under policies

_"RSPCA Australia is opposed to the keeping of wildlife as pets unless the animals are derived from captive-bred stock, are clearly identified as being suitable for this purpose have non-demanding husbandry, are adaptable to live, breed and have their behavioural needs met in the captive state and pose no health or public safety risks to humans or other animals."_

I realise the above statement can be picked apart and ridiculed but it says to me that they are not actively against wildlife as pets as long as all needs are met and the acquisition of said wildlife does not deplete natural stocks in the wild. Sounds reasonable to me  

Important points have already been made but I'll say them again >the RSPCA does do a good job with comon domestic animals and it is a pity they don't expand their knowledge to include native wildlife, namely reptiles however there are wildlife rescue organisations about equipped with the knowledge and expertise to deal specifically with these animals. I do realise though that RSPCA advertising does appear to offer services contradictory to those actually on offer.

Okay, sorry bout all that just had to point out that the RSPCA isn't the spawn of the Devil. Of course, I feel bad 'coz I don't intend on breeding my baby...

Ella :twisted:


----------



## wattso (Jan 17, 2004)

LOl @ "spawn of the devil" Ella  ............They do some stuff, yes, but saintly they aint! :lol:


----------



## Ella (Jan 17, 2004)

Yep, I agree wattso. PLUS the bit I found contradicts entirely the excerpt nicole started all this with, go figure...


----------

